# [SOLVED] can't seem to find nvidia drivers for GF108GLM...

## VinzC

... and nouveau is totally unusable  :Sad: 

I think I'm in a serious mess: I've just finished installing Gentoo on my Latitude E6530, which comes with an nVidia GF108GLM (Optimus to crown it all) and after browsing nVidia web site I can see no trace of it in any of the supported hardware. Before getting back to Gentoo I had Arch installed with nvidia-drivers-304.134 (and it worked). Now Gentoo provides version 304.135.

I tried using "nouveau" but the latter is completely unusable: neither suspend nor hibernate work with Xorg (it freezes after resuming from hibernate), which is pointless if I want to avoid logging out, I get strange behaviour when I view videos in any web browser... So I tried installing the proprietary drivers. Turns out modprobe nvidia returns an error "no such device"   :Shocked:  . I tried version 340, same thing.

I'm starting to panic now. *Any* help is appreciated.

Thanks a whole lot in advance.

EDIT: Here are the details.

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108GLM [NVS 5200M] [10de:0dfc] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Dell GF108GLM [NVS 5200M] [1028:0535]

        Kernel modules: nvidia
```

```
Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3230M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8118132 total,   6454496 free

KiB Swap:    8703996 total,   8703996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 24 Aug 2017 13:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /portage.d/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

local

    location: /portage.d/overlays/local

    masters: gentoo

crossdev

    location: /portage.d/overlays/crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

Installed sets: @electronics, @themes, @xfce4, @xorg-test

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/portage.d/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/portage.d/packages/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/portage.d/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify lzma mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics wacom evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en fr be" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR fr_BE" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm aarch64 i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm aarch64 i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nouveau nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="clock power trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Jaglover

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

^^ You can't find your card as supported? Is it same as Quadro 1000M?

----------

## VinzC

It's not a quadro 1000M, its (I guess) internal number is NVS5200M. But I don't know where to find that either in NVidia drivers. If you lookup at NVidia parts list, you'll find GF103, GF105, GF110 but no GF108. I'm almost sure I *did* find it when I installed Arch Linux, i.e. last year.

I've also checked the mtrr registers. There are two lines (over 6) that say "uncachable". However there's no option in the BIOS (it's not EFI nor UEFI) to change from "continuous" to "discrete". Also I completely removed nouveau from the drivers list (i.e. not even compiled in the kernel). No driver should hence claim the memory areas (or whatever) and prevent nvidia driver from loading. All that makes me wonder if my card is still supported  :Sad:  .

----------

## Jaglover

I asked because here's someones lspci output ...

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108GLM [Quadro 1000M] (rev a1)
```

I figure yours is different?

----------

## jburns

It is listed under the name NVS 5200M in appendix A and uses the 384.59-r1 or 384.69 driver.

----------

## VinzC

 *jburns wrote:*   

> It is listed under the name NVS 5200M in appendix A and uses the 384.59-r1 or 384.69 driver.

 

Thanks jburns. However this has the same effect as with nvidia drivers version 340.*.

```
Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.807791] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808190] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808199] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 26702 at fs/proc/generic.c:345 proc_register+0xe3/0x110

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808201] proc_dir_entry 'driver/nvidia' already registered

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808202] Modules linked in: nvidia(PO+) bnep x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp coretemp b43 mac80211 kvm_intel ssb pcspkr wl(PO) btusb btrtl btbcm btintel bluetooth e1000e bcma xts tg3 sky2 igb e1000 hid_microsoft hid_logitech_dj hid_logitech hid_apple ohci_hcd uhci_hcd

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808228] CPU: 0 PID: 26702 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P        W  O    4.9.34-gentoo #19

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808229] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Latitude E6530/07Y85M, BIOS A11 03/12/2013

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808231]  ffffc90003df7b60 ffffffff81392568 ffffc90003df7bb0 0000000000000000

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808235]  ffffc90003df7ba0 ffffffff810a3636 0000015981393f86 ffff88021f0ef640

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808238]  ffff880225004900 ffff88022083d205 ffff880225004938 ffff88022083d180

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808242] Call Trace:

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808249]  [<ffffffff81392568>] dump_stack+0x4d/0x65

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808254]  [<ffffffff810a3636>] __warn+0xc6/0xe0

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808256]  [<ffffffff810a369a>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x4a/0x50

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808260]  [<ffffffff812499d3>] proc_register+0xe3/0x110

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808263]  [<ffffffff81249b11>] proc_mkdir_data+0x61/0x90

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808265]  [<ffffffff81249b4e>] proc_mkdir_mode+0xe/0x10

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808433]  [<ffffffffa1606b58>] nv_register_procfs+0x48/0x1e0 [nvidia]

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808590]  [<ffffffffa014d3b0>] nvidia_init_module+0x31e/0x654 [nvidia]

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808593]  [<ffffffffa014d000>] ? 0xffffffffa014d000

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808752]  [<ffffffffa014d051>] init_module+0x51/0x92 [nvidia]

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808755]  [<ffffffff81000408>] do_one_initcall+0x38/0x140

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808759]  [<ffffffff811b42dc>] ? __vunmap+0x7c/0xc0

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808765]  [<ffffffff811cde0d>] ? kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x14d/0x1b0

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808767]  [<ffffffff811b4379>] ? vfree+0x29/0x70

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808771]  [<ffffffff81173215>] do_init_module+0x5a/0x1c8

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808775]  [<ffffffff8111b676>] load_module+0x1e56/0x2320

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808778]  [<ffffffff811189a0>] ? __symbol_put+0x40/0x40

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808782]  [<ffffffff811e0001>] ? do_sendfile+0x321/0x380

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808785]  [<ffffffff811e4fe4>] ? kernel_read_file_from_fd+0x44/0x70

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808788]  [<ffffffff8111bd2a>] SYSC_finit_module+0xba/0xc0

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808791]  [<ffffffff8111bd49>] SyS_finit_module+0x9/0x10

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808794]  [<ffffffff817e1de0>] entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x13/0x94

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808812] ---[ end trace cdd568cc262633a9 ]---

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808823] NVRM: failed to register procfs!

Sep  2 12:13:27 finn kernel: [ 1918.808979] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 248

```

----------

## krinn

I'm not quiet sure as i had the problem times ago, but i think i was getting a nice "no valid card support" kindof message from nvidia drivers instead of a coredump in my dmesg.

Are you sure you are tracking down the real problem?

----------

## VinzC

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Are you sure you are tracking down the real problem?

 

These are times I'm sure of nothing you see  :Sad:  . Where and what should I look after?

----------

## krinn

i mean you seems focus on finding a driver that work with your card, and you again seems to find 340 is not a good one because it coredump

so before again going into your search to find a driver that support your card, you should assume this one IS supporting your card, and goes into looking at why it coredump then.

many users are having trouble with nvidia-drivers that fail without patch with newest kernel version, or because of some kernel settings...

That's what i mean by "real problem", instead of focussing on finding the good driver for your card, you might already have it, and your problem is not finding a driver that support your card, but making it work.

----------

## VinzC

 *krinn wrote:*   

> many users are having trouble with nvidia-drivers that fail without patch with newest kernel version, or because of some kernel settings...

 

Well, do you have hints, so I can narrow my search?

----------

## krinn

well, you can just confirm your driver is able to use your card.

here's how i do for mine:

in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-384.59-r1/html/supportedchips.html to check driver is ok. my card is easy, it's just a 770 but let's use it

```
NVIDIA GPU product    Device PCI ID*    VDPAU features

GeForce GTX 770    1184    D
```

let's check by PCI_ID because you have doubt about your own card (which may be GF108GLM, Quadro 1000M and NVS5200M)

```
lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] (rev a1)

```

now we seek 01:00.0 device

```
lspci -n

01:00.0 0300: 10de:1184 (rev a1)

```

and you can see the device is 10de (nvidia) and 1184 (the PCI ID for GTX770 given as supported product)

----------

## krinn

I already hint you 

 *Quote:*   

> many users are having trouble with nvidia-drivers that fail without patch with newest kernel version, or because of some kernel settings... 

 , sure it's not a solve, but those are hints  :Smile: 

Confirm your driver and card id are ok, and i suggest you open a thread with the aim to fix the coredump (to remove the noise about driver version)

Just put a link to this thread to remove anyone doubt about handling of your card with your driver version. (assuming your check succeed and that driver do support your card).

----------

## VinzC

I have updated my first post with relevant nvidia information.

Ok, so I found my chip.

```

  NVIDIA NVS GPUs

   NVIDIA GPU product Device PCI ID* VDPAU features 

   ...

   NVS 5200M          0x0DFC         C
```

I shall hence deduce my video chip is supported.

**EDIT**

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Confirm your driver and card id are ok, and i suggest you open a thread with the aim to fix the coredump (to remove the noise about driver version)

 

Thanks. Done.

----------

